# Time line for RSMS 187



## catmandu (Aug 23, 2013)

hi Guys,

I had applied for RSMS nomination application on may, 2013 and visa application on june 15, 2013. Nomination application was on shore and visa application was offshore. Does anyone know the possible time to get the decision?Does there is any difference in processing time for onshore and offshore application?

One more thing,. my nomination application was lodged by my employer and I have only TRN number, no password. I tried to get password by requesting immi., however the password goes to my employer's email id and it is hard to get reply from employer because of their busyness? So, it would be great if anyone knows how to assess my nomination application?


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

Do you have nomination approval already? Visa application will start after nomination approval.


----------



## catmandu (Aug 23, 2013)

Not nominated yet....thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Catmandu -

The information about the nomination is not generally available to the visa applicant, since the employer's business is the applicant for the nomination. Often the nomination contains confidential financial documents, etc that the employer may not want to share with the visa applicant.

We're seeing typical approval times of 3 to 9 months for RSMS these days, but every application is different - hard to give any accurate prediction unfortunately!

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## catmandu (Aug 23, 2013)

Dear Mark,
Thank you for your kind reply. How long does it take only for nomination decision? Does it take an equal time like visa application to get decision? 
My employer still hasn't got any acknowledgement letter, where as I already received the acknowledgement letter of my visa application which was submitted thru a migration agent two months after nomination application.

Waiting for your kind response

regards,


----------



## catmandu (Aug 23, 2013)

Dear Mark, 
By the way, I applied from Sydney Processing center.
Best regards,


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

We're seeing several months (at least) for RSMS and ENS nominations and applications. But then again sometimes we'll hear about one being granted in a matter of weeks for no apparent reason. Hard to plan things that way!

Sorry I don't have more definite information - 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## catmandu (Aug 23, 2013)

*TRN number*

Thanks Mark,

I've some doubt about TRN number. My employer did nomination on my behalf and he did online application for the first time. He gave me the submitted nomination applcation form . The form is with TRN number and generated date (at the bottom). Does it mean it is submitted application or not? I've doubt because my employer told me that he has not received any acknowledgment letter yet.

Thanks.....


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

A TRN will generally mean that an application has been submitted, so that's a good sign. DIAC is running behind on acknowledgements from what I'm hearing, may be some weeks.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## catmandu (Aug 23, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> A TRN will generally mean that an application has been submitted, so that's a good sign. DIAC is running behind on acknowledgements from what I'm hearing, may be some weeks.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Mark


----------



## patelsagarn (Aug 3, 2013)

*visa timeline*

hey guys I have applied for my 187 visa on 12/12 and nomination 27/06/12
I got approval for nomination on 03/07/13 don't know why it took so long
and now I am waiting for my case officer I applied at Melbourne centre offshore any idea about that how long will take to case officer to allocate the
file now I am getting to angry on them  as its been 2 months of approval today and nothing come up yet.

please help


----------



## patelsagarn (Aug 3, 2013)

hey guys I have applied for my 187 visa on 12/12 and nomination 27/06/12
I got approval for nomination on 03/07/13 don't know why it took so long
and now I am waiting for my case officer I applied at Melbourne centre offshore any idea about that how long will take to case officer to allocate the
file now I am getting to angry on them as its been 2 months of approval today and nothing come up yet.

please help


----------



## owe (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello,

Visa 187 lodged on 07/2013.
Nothing back yet.


----------



## catmandu (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello,
Is it decision ready application? If not, it is long way to go. I've applied non decision ready application on March , 2013, and heard nothing yet


----------



## catmandu (Aug 23, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Catmandu -
> 
> The information about the nomination is not generally available to the visa applicant, since the employer's business is the applicant for the nomination. Often the nomination contains confidential financial documents, etc that the employer may not want to share with the visa applicant.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Could you please advise me where to inquire regarding my nomination application. Because it already crossed six months and I heard nothing positive yet from my employer. FYI, I had applied nomination application onshore and application offshore and now i am in Nepal. I can't apply online as I have no password and if i request password, it will go to my employer's address and they are too busy to respond. So help me plz


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Catmandu -

Wish I could help, but your employer (or their migration agent if they used one) is the only way to get this information. As an employee is not an applicant on the nomination application (only the employer is), there is no easy way I know of for an applicant to get information directly from DIBP regarding a nomination. If your employer refuses to help, that could mean problems down the road - their cooperation is essential to the RSMS process, both at the nomination phase and the visa application phase.

Wish I had better news for you -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## owe (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello everybody! 

Thanks God and everybody that have support me to get the PR!

Finally a got a decision from immigration office!
I'm so happy! Can't believe yet!!

Time frame:

07/07/2013: lodged application and nomination ( MA)
21/10/2013 : case officer asked for more documents
22/10/2013: visa Granted!!!!!

Best luck for everyone!! I know how is the waiting feeling....
In the end everything will be ok!!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## catmandu (Aug 23, 2013)

*RSMS decision*

Hi Mark,
My non-DRC RSMS 187 application has opened two weeks back and my case officer told me that the nomination application has not finalized yet. My employer also heard nothing yet from DIAC. We lodged employer nomination 9 months back and Visa application 6 months back,. Does it mean, nomination application file will be opened separately appointing another case officer or it will be handled by the current one. I am very much worried about this and requested you to make me clear. Thank you,

with regards,
Dev



MarkNortham said:


> Hi -
> 
> We're seeing several months (at least) for RSMS and ENS nominations and applications. But then again sometimes we'll hear about one being granted in a matter of weeks for no apparent reason. Hard to plan things that way!
> 
> ...


----------

